# Interesting lionfish article



## captainmw (Sep 5, 2011)

I just came across this article regarding successful conditioning of nurse sharks and nassau grouper in the Caymans to prey on lionfish. I just wouldn't want to be the guy who has to sit there getting a tether on a damn lionfish!! 

http://news.yahoo.com/scientists-tether-lionfish-cayman-reefs-210349120.html


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I stuck some in the keys with a pole spear held them up and yanked them off the spear and every time a big mutton snapper would nail him and swallow them. But never saw a fish mess with one in there enviroment. I guess thats the way nature intended.


----------



## captainmw (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah the snapper are like my golden retriever. They like to be hand fed something that's served up on a silver platter.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good article. Remains to be seen if these predators can make the transition from 'tethered' to 'free swimming' Lionfish. I think all the naysayers should just hold their water and see if this can be developed into something positive. Somebody is going to have to do some 'outside the box' thinking to beat these invasive species; other than introducing other invasive species to take care of them and create more problem. 

I'm not anti-commerce but these fish importers are not being controlled as they should be. It's all about profit and damn the environment. That is why I hate that show 'Tanked'.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Its not the importers its the owners that get tired of them and just turn them loose. Like the giant snakes taking over south Fla.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Something IS going to eat them, eventually.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

gator7_5 said:


> Something IS going to eat them, eventually.


There is already something and the most likely only thing that will eat them, Humans, So go get them the more we kill and eat the more that will reproduce. Just like in the Red Sea and everywhere else they have existed for many many years.


----------



## tmc (May 8, 2014)

captainmw said:


> I just came across this article regarding successful conditioning of nurse sharks and nassau grouper in the Caymans to prey on lionfish. I just wouldn't want to be the guy who has to sit there getting a tether on a damn lionfish!!
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/scientists-tether-lionfish-cayman-reefs210349120.html


I speared a big lion fish while diving the north reef of Andros Island Bahamas in 2008. I have been diving all over the Bahamas for years and this was the first time I had seen one. I was diving Cozumel Mexico in 2010 and they have a bounty on them there. They are spreading all over the place now


----------

